# Any achievement on SQ competition with HLCD, please post pictures.



## TokoSpeaker (Nov 12, 2010)

Hi,

Is there any achievement on SQ competition with HLCD?
Please post the pictures.

Thank you so much.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

check the horn install post for any of my pics. BMW pictures are from my IASCA World Champion system.
my Eclipse finished back to back 2nds at Finals.
my Integra was Spring Break Nationals champion, USAC 5th with highest SQ score, featured in Autosound and Security May 2002 and also had press coverage in 7 other countries including a mini feature in custom Car Audio japan.


----------



## veritasz34 (Jul 25, 2011)

Depends on what you call achievement..I had some veritas horns and loved them. Most dynamic system I had..I'll try to dig out some old pics for ya though..


----------

